# ادمان الاستحمام في نافورات الميادين



## ramyghobrial (28 أغسطس 2006)

*ادمان الاستحمام في نافورات الميادين *


ترفض امرأة المانية ان تتوقف عن الاستحمام عارية في النافورات العامة بمدينة ميونيخ الألمانية رغم توقيع غرامات مالية عليها أكثر من مرة لخرقها القوانين الخاصة بالتعري في أماكن عامة. 

وذكرت صحيفة المانيه ان مرأة تبلغ من العمر 44 عاما والتي تدعى بيله وتزن 150 كيلو يمكن مشاهدتها يوميا مع صابونها وسائل غسيل الشعر وهي تستحم في واحدة من 183 نافورة بمدينة ميونيخ عاصمة اقليم بافاريا، رغم توجيه 21 اتهاما لها مثل ازعاج المارة والتعدي على الاملاك العامة.


----------



## ميريت (28 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
150 كيلو 
يلاهوي
انا 60 وبقول علي نفسي جاموسه


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

:t11:*حلوا جاموسه دى *:t11:

*دانتى مصيبه*:gy0000:

*مرقعه حريم هقول ايه*:big56:


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 150 كيلو
> يلاهوي
> انا 60 وبقول علي نفسي جاموسه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوووووو كوميييييييينت


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> :t11:*حلوا جاموسه دى *:t11:
> 
> *دانتى مصيبه*:gy0000:
> 
> *مرقعه حريم هقول ايه*:big56:


 
المهم انا كنت كاتب في موضوع ان كلمة حريم دي البنات بتتضايق منها 
مش عارف بقة حيرتونا معاكم


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*انا اقولها انتا متقلهاش*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا اقولها انتا متقلهاش*


 
انا ليا كلام تاني مع كوبتيك :spor22:


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*نعم نعم لا يخويه اتكلم كوبتك هيعورك لو شافك*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أغسطس 2006)

*كوبتك هنااااااااااا

حد بينادي

اوع تكون بتعاكس حرمنا المصون يا رامي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

*هع هع هع *
*ماعرفتكيش بنفسي *
*بطولة كونغ فو  وبطولة جودو بس الثانوية العامة هي السبب اني بطلت كنت هابقى في منتخب مصر للجودو  سعادتك فموضوع التعوير دي ماعتقدش*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كوبتك هنااااااااااا*
> 
> *حد بينادي*
> 
> *اوع تكون بتعاكس حرمنا المصون يا رامي*


 
حرمنا جاية من حريم هههههههههههههههه استلم بقة


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*تشرفنا يعم الحج حصلنا الرعب والخوف*

*عاوز ايه يعنى المفروض انى اخاف *


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *تشرفنا يعم الحج حصلنا الرعب والخوف*
> 
> *عاوز ايه يعنى المفروض انى اخاف *


 
اة تخافي على كوبتيك:spor22:  :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*طبعا اخاف عليه امال اخاف عليك انتا *

*وبعد كدا متحولش توقع بينا كتير قبلك حاول بس فشلو*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أغسطس 2006)

*احذر يارامي

انا مش عرفتك بنفسي

كوبتك مان مدمن شيبسي بالشطة 

واوقات باكل كراتيه :smil12: 

يعني خاف علي نفسك :spor22: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *احذر يارامي*
> 
> *انا مش عرفتك بنفسي*
> 
> ...


 
هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هاخاف على نفسي اوي ياة حذاري نتقابل في ساحه وبعدين مش تنسى الهدنة


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طبعا اخاف عليه امال اخاف عليك انتا *
> 
> *وبعد كدا متحولش توقع بينا كتير قبلك حاول بس فشلو*


 
اوقع حاشا لله حاشا لله مين قال كدة بالعكس ابسلوتلي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 أغسطس 2006)

طيب 
انا داخل مع كوبتك فى الموضوع ده 
على فكرة انا فى حقوق يعنى هرفع قضية تعدى على المشرفين ضدك يا رامى


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> طيب
> انا داخل مع كوبتك فى الموضوع ده
> على فكرة انا فى حقوق يعنى هرفع قضية تعدى على المشرفين ضدك يا رامى


 

ماشي ياعم كيرو انا بقة مخلص تجارة ومستنيك في المحاكم وابقى قابلني لو طلت حاجة قبل خماشر تمناشر سنة اكون انا مش في مصر خالص


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *هع هع هع *
> *ماعرفتكيش بنفسي *
> *بطولة كونغ فو وبطولة جودو بس الثانوية العامة هي السبب اني بطلت كنت هابقى في منتخب مصر للجودو سعادتك فموضوع التعوير دي ماعتقدش*


 




يلاهوي
ايه يا رامي دا
انت واخد بطوله الفشر


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> طيب
> انا داخل مع كوبتك فى الموضوع ده
> على فكرة انا فى حقوق يعنى هرفع قضية تعدى على المشرفين ضدك يا رامى


 

ايه دا كلكوا علي رامي
خلاص يا رامي انا معاك
بس لو قليت باصلك
هقول علي نانسي علطول
وابقا قابلني ان طلعت سليم


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*قولي علي نانسي ونفوتلك بريزه هههه*


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انا عاوزه ربع جنيه


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*موافق نفوتلك ربع ( والامر لله )

يلا افضحيه بقي*


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب هقولك بيني وبينك اصل الموضوع كبير اوي
ودي سمعه ناس برضه


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

ماشي

وافضحه انا مش مشكلة*


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشي ياهوت
افضح انت براحتك
لحسن هو ممكن يسلط عليه حد يطسني
لانه قتال قتله
سفاح
رامي دا


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ادعي عليكم باية *
*ماشي ياميرت ماشي يابطوطة بتسخن وبترشي *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*طب والمنتدى الغلبان والناس الغلابه اللى فيه مش بردو حرام تعرفو حاجه ميعرفوهاش مش دى انانيه*

*دا حتى عيب فين المشاركه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا;61157 قال:
			
		

> *طب والمنتدى الغلبان والناس الغلابه اللى فيه مش بردو حرام تعرفو حاجه ميعرفوهاش مش دى انانيه*
> 
> *دا حتى عيب فين المشاركه *


 
كدةياميرنا دة انا بقول عليكي القلب الطيب بتاع المنتدى اللي دايما تهدي النفوس


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا بقولك ايه مش بتثبت والكلمتين المضروبين دول اللى حفظتهم من كوبتك تقولهم لاى حد الا انا *:t12:

*انا لقلب طيب ولا حاجه*:36_1_6:

*اذا كان على تهديه النفوس بحبها* :11_1_211v:


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا بقولك ايه مش بتثبت والكلمتين المضروبين دول اللى حفظتهم من كوبتك تقولهم لاى حد الا انا *:t12:
> 
> *انا لقلب طيب ولا حاجه*:36_1_6:
> 
> *اذا كان على تهديه النفوس بحبها* :11_1_211v:


 
لالالالالالالالا انا مصر جدا على انك القلب الطيب في المنتدى اية ياميرنا انتي بتتواضعي ولا اية وبعدين عايزك بقة تعشقي تهدية النفوس مش تحبيها بس


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس ياض شكلك هتضرب*


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ادعي عليكم باية *
> *ماشي ياميرت ماشي يابطوطة بتسخن وبترشي *


 



يعني ايه بتسخني وترشي دي


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني ايه بتسخني وترشي دي


 


اية يا ميريت وانتى مش عارفة حاجة خالص كدهوا

طيب عرفتى يعنى اية بشلة ولا لسة محيراكى


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 150 كيلو
> يلاهوي
> انا 60 وبقول علي نفسي جاموسه


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى جاموسة دى يا ميريت:smil12:  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه




*ايه يا قمر 14

انت لسة فاكر 
جيت متأخر قوي *


----------

